# Neat Jewish Custom



## coyotebgone (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not Jewish and really  not a very religious person.  But I was in the Valdosta Ga. Cemetary and found the jewish grave stones with white rock on top of them.  

I research the occurance and was told that the person takes a rock in his/her hand and squeezes the rock, really hard.  The impression the rock left in the hand is the same impression that the deceased person had on the persons life. 

Don't know if thats the whole truth, but it sounds really good. 

Also, have you noticed that the jewish tomb stones from years ago are a lot more white than other non-jewish tomb stones of the same age.  Don't know why.


----------



## propwins (Jan 16, 2011)

I never heard of the squeezing story. It has been my understanding that the stones are left to indicate to others that this person is remembered. Or that we are never really done building memories.


----------



## stev (Jan 16, 2011)

The Jewish tradition of leaving a pebble or stone on top of a tombstone signifies that someone has honored the deceased person’s memory with a visit to the grave.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 16, 2011)

stev said:


> The Jewish tradition of leaving a pebble or stone on top of a tombstone signifies that someone has honored the deceased person’s memory with a visit to the grave.



Exactly !


----------

